
Ask HN: How can I finish my website? - r-dc
I&#x27;m developing a Ruby on Rails ecommerce site. I&#x27;m a full time student, so I don&#x27;t have as much time to work on it as I&#x27;d like. I have access to $20,000 in seed funding through a school program. The backend is done, but there is a lot of front end and design work to be completed. How can I finish my website?
======
Albright
Use maybe half of that $20k to hire a front-end dev and/or designer to finish
the front end.

